# snorkle kits



## mikeyneon20mag (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone used the submarine snorkle kits. I'm getting ready to buy one for my rancher.:33::33:


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

A rancher is really easy to snorkel. Save you some money and do it yourself.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

it might be cheaper to do it yourself ...or atleast i found it cheaper myself on my wheeler than buying a "kit" ....

you might can take one of these 2 guides and if you want filtered tips, just order it from their site (i did that) ....

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/78-snorkeling-jetting/904-foreman-snorkel.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/78-snorkeling-jetting/912-how-snorkel-honda-420-a.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't buy one. Waste of your money. Build it yourself. If you don't I'll ban you lol just kidding. But seriously I will.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Where can I get the clear vacuum lines from? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lowes or Home Depot that's where I got mine from when I was going to snorkel my atv


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You can get 25 foot at Lowes for a couple of bucks. Get the water line for refrigerators.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Do they have different sizes or is it one size? 
Update; found it thanks, now I gotta a figure out what size 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Should b 1/4


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Just take your old vent lines with you and match up the inner diameter. All that stuff should be in the plumbing isle.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally finished mine, used MetalMan's write up as a guide, I used spa hose instead of hard 90 conduit. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

